# What are you smoking today?



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I know these cliche' threads pop up from time to time but hey, its a Sunday afternoon and I just want to kick back and see what some of my fellow Brother's are up to this weekend.

So, what are you smoking recently?

I'm having a Punch Punch from '01. I had a couple smokes with Doug (DsrtDog) a couple weeks back and he gifted me a Punch Punch. Hadn't had one in awhile and it was really creamy and good. So when I got home I dug out some of my stock of Punch Punch from the bottom of the Cabinet Humi. Mmmm, makes me remember why I like these things so much.

Also had an H.Upmann Sir Winston from '02. Damn, have you had one of these? If not, go out and pick some up damnitt, they're great! Smooth and Complex woody flavor with a nice strong tobacco flavor in the background. These are good and worth the money. Its going to be a great day methinks!

XXX


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Planning on a LGC Glorias in Cedros tonight if I play pool ... possible throw in a Bolivar Cofradia corona if I end up staying long.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Good to hear from you Sean.... but you lost me on the Cofradia thing....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've got a cold, and i'm at work until after 7pm.... :tg


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Nothing today...but had a few yesterday:

1. '98 Hoyo Le Hoyo du Depute (a nice & short 1st cigar)
2. Vegas Robaina Farm Rolled Robusto (average smoke...not that impressive)
3. Taboada Custom Piramid (blew the VR out of the water...niiiice smoke)


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that Greg... you don't smoke cigars anymore anyway 

Sean9689, sounds like you had a good lineup today. I'm a fan of the Le Hoyo Line and the Du Depute is very nice indeed. Can't go wrong with a nice HDM. I'm more of a Du Roi and Du Prince fan myself but its all good in my hood.

I love the most recent VR Farmie's I've had. From Canonazo's to DC's to Robusto's I've only had 1 that disappointed. Sorry to hear that you had a bad experience. I know the most recent production (can you call it that?) was not well accepted by some of the more veteran smokers. Oh well, we'll hope for better next go around.

What more can be said about a Taboada that hasn't already been said? Great smokes.

Thanx for letting me live vicariously through you!
C'mon people, let us drool over what you're smoking and tell us how you like it!

XXX


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Dustin U Mother F*cker... where have u been all my life, word on the street is that your not getting back to the PMs or answering the phone...LoL! Man you are a hard guy to get in contact with... whats up with TJ? Sorry for the thread jack fellas...
today gonna smoke a RyJ churchill, HdM DC, and maybe a Cohiba Lancero...


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I really don't know what I might dip out of the humidor today. So many decisions. NC or Cuban? Natural or Maduro or Sungrown? I might have to go with a lil My Mixture and my beautiful Stanwell that was gifted to me by Greg. I hate making choices. 


Anyways, only cigar that I have had was a RASS and it was damn good. Kicked my ass too since I hadn't had anything for dinner that night.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Heck, I'm working till around 5 again today and haven't smoked a cigar in a week!!!! Hoping to stop by the club and have a partagas presidentes on my way home if the wife will let me. Trying to give these another chance after sitting for a few weeks, didn't really care for them the first shot but I'll give them another chance.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Gerry, how you been buddy? Things have been crazy over here lately and I've just not been able to make the calls and such. I did respond in the TJ thread though and everything's looking up thus far. Hope all you bastage's in SoCal are doing ok. 

I PM'd Gabe a bit ago and I hope he saw my response in the TJ thread. Its been a helluva year so far 

Glad to see you smoking the big sticks man! Found some HDM DC's without draw probs huh? LOL


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey other Jerry  Those Party Presidentes are good, hope you like 'em man.

Haven't talked to you in awhile... how you been?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I've been smoking my pipes so far today - But I have an RyJ Churchill for after dinner tonight.

:w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Everybody's going with the RyJ Churchills today, Joe and Gerry, could it perhaps be because of Fredster's recent review?

Sounds good guys!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Everybody's going with the RyJ Churchills today, Joe and Gerry, could it perhaps be because of Fredster's recent review?
> 
> Sounds good guys!


i cant beat em on that so ill join em! RyJ churchill it is! and nice sig. XXX too funny...


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Think I'm going with my first Bolivar Finos, going to be around 40 tonight and on the Screen Porch with maybe some Hot Chocolate, this should be good to go, Will let you know how gooooooooooooood it was. If there as good as they say, box coming to a town near me soon.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

My very first experience with the BBF was not a pleasant one P-Town. I had one that was from a box that was just plain "OFF". Every person that tried one had a disparaging remark about them. However on the recommendation of a great FOG I gave 'em another chance and I have yet to be disappointed.

I think you'll like it! Very good Boli flavors in a nice format.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> i cant beat em on that so ill join em! RyJ churchill it is! and nice sig. XXX too funny...


Bucking the trend here.
Rainy afternoon.
Relaxing with a RA Gigante.
My one and only.
This is a pretty darn good cigar.

Damn that slope.
It get's tougher every day.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Good to hear from you Sean.... but you lost me on the Cofradia thing....


New name for Bolilvar Fuerte (NC) avilable at JR (blend supposedly tweaked a bit too).

Box is from 10/04 ... still needs a nap to smoothen out but I like them strong.

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=BFCO


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Had my first Monti #4 today. I was a little dissapointed....a little flat on flavor compared to the (young) boli PC I had last, but I know enough not to make a judgement on just one cigar.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ahhh now I see Sean, thanx for clearing that up for me. I thought about you earlier today as I was reading a topic somewhere else on taste being more subjective or objective. I figured your opinion would be lengthy and filled with obscure adjectives :r

Hoppy, good on ya bro! Even if you were underwhelmed its always a good idea to keep trying cigars as your tastes change. I have to say if you're relatively new to Habanos as well, a cigar like the Boli PC just has more POW so you might be missing out on the more subtle flavors of the Monte. Not saying anything against you but as you try all that Cuba has to offer you'll notice yourself being able to discern more muted flavors than you could before.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

hey dustin still waiting for the call:s , hope ya make it to tj, and Im having a boli pc 05, and a 04 lusi mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Just got back from the cigar shop and smoke 2 Royal Jamaica hmmmmmm


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nothing today for me. Actually I have not smoke anything for 4 weeks now due to the nicotine patches (trying to quit smoking cigs) I’ve been wearing since Dec 30, 2005. Almost broke down a few days ago wanting to smoke a Mag46 but decided to just hang on for another month when I am done with the patches.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

gabebdog1 said:


> hey dustin still waiting for the call:s , hope ya make it to tj, and Im having a boli pc 05, and a 04 lusi mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Well keep waitin' ya pushy bastard!  Things are looking good for TJ man. I've been in touch with Peter and will most likely fly into SD and pool with him (nothing personal I just like his shiny head LOL)

Nice smokes! Can't go wrong with a Party Lusi bro! Great for when you have the time to enjoy them!

XXX


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Torano Exodus '59 Churchill to watch the sunrise. A BBF following lunch. Got plans for a Monte A after dinner if it doesn't get windy...... Sundays are great days!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

A Monte "A"..... very nice. Quite a large smoke, it must be very nice weather where you are, unless you're smoking inside of course and then who really cares about the weather 

Sounds like you've had a good day indeed Plexiprs. BBF and a Monte "A" all in one day. Making me jealous my friend.

I think I've decided on an after dinner smoke of possibly a RASCC while walking our new puppy tonite. I'll post in the pet thread later but we just got a brand new puppy Rottweiler. He'll need to learn to walk with me in the evenings now that my work schedule is evening out. Oh and by the way, we named him Demon.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

this week smoked monte #4 2001, monte #1 2002, partagas presidente 2001, bolivar lonsdale 2001, monte el double corona 2001, monte el robusto 2001. they were all very very good. i think i actually enjoyed the el robusto the most. usually it is the double corona, but this week the robusto edged it out.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Had an H. Upmann Cristale #36 with my neighbor and helped him drink a half bottle of Uzo:al ..the Uzo was good but I bought these smokes from JR cigars an they just seem like they got to dry.The outer wrappers on these are cracked and coming apart...even after sitting in my humi for 2 weeks.Its all good.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Had to go to a Cheer Competition in Amherst Mass today. 

It was a Monte#2 on the way up and a Monte #2 on the way back.

Had to celebrate both kids coming in first place !!!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> Had my first Monti #4 today. I was a little dissapointed....a little flat on flavor compared to the (young) boli PC I had last, but I know enough not to make a judgement on just one cigar.


Had a Monte No 4 as well....'03, and really good, sorry yours turned out flat.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

If you must ask! It has been a great cigar day. Started off with a '98 Cuaba Exclusivo, after that was a '93 Monte Joyita. Last but not least is the 80's Dunhill Cabinetta I'm nubbin' now! Ahhh what a day  :al


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

cigartexan said:


> If you must ask! It has been a great cigar day. Started off with a '98 Cuaba Exclusivo, after that was a '93 Monte Joyita. Last but not least is the 80's Dunhill Cabinetta I'm nubbin' now! Ahhh what a day  :al


DAMN!!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Dustin!
Three cigars so far today, Had an HDM E2 from 03 after breakfast,
then revisited a box of El Moro from 03 what a great cigar! but still young though. then, while waiting for dinner, I smoked a Partagas SP No.2, I need to buy more boxes of this and aged them...

Salud!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

hollywood said:


> DAMN!!


I know Dave!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> Had an H. Upmann Cristale #36 with my neighbor and helped him drink a half bottle of Uzo:al ..the Uzo was good but I bought these smokes from JR cigars an they just seem like they got to dry.The outer wrappers on these are cracked and coming apart...even after sitting in my humi for 2 weeks.Its all good.


I'm so stupid..These are NC:r


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I just came in from having an Oliva O Classic Ovation (DC sized NC) that was good, but certainly not great. This afternoon I had a Party Short. _That_ was my real cigar for a Sunday. I passed on the RyJ C-hill, as the tubo had been in my office with the cap loose. It's in the humi now, and hopefully it'll come back. I also passed on the RA Gigante, as I didn't want to spoil myself.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I didn't walk the dog till 10:00 pm so I opted for the old reliable Bolivar Corona. Never lets me down!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Had my first Cuaba Salomones tonight...very tasty medium bodied smoke...expected a bit more punch, but a nice 2 hour cigar nonetheless...


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hemmingway Signature here. Have had it for quite a while and figured why not.

Stacey


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

Always try to end my weekend with a sure thing...PSD4.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Started off the day with an Añejo 50.
Smoked an SC La Fuerza in the afternoon followed by a Padron 1926 #6 maduro.
Finshed off the evening with a Rafael Gonzales Coronas Extra.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Rollito! Good to see you Amigo! Glad you had a good day. Nice way to start out the day with Epi #2, always a classic. I need to go back and try some more of my PSP2's, haven't tried them in awhile but they had great potential when they first came out!

CigarTexan, great choices! I'm absolutely ducky about those early 90's Joyitas. So far I've sampled some from 90,91,& 92. Glad to hear that the 93's are good as well. I just can't get over the amount of "vintage" flavor contained in those little beauties. A truly great smoke to have in the humi. And the Dunhill.... what can I say? I can't roll with the big dogs there but glad you enjoyed it!

Today I'm workin' hard (yeah right) but I think tonite is the night for another trip to the 97 Monte Especial No 1. Box


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Went to downtown Tampa yesterday (Channelside Disrtrict) with the wife and my daughter. Had a very nice lunch (outdoors) at Tina Tapas. Had some Rioja wine and a Siglo 1. Nice out yesterday, almost 80 degrees. Caught a movie, came home and had a Monte Robusto from 00 after dinner.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Went to downtown Tampa yesterday (Channelside Disrtrict) with the wife and my daughter. Had a very nice lunch (outdoors) at Tina Tapas. Had some Rioja wine and a Siglo 1. Nice out yesterday, almost 80 degrees. Caught a movie, came home and had a Monte Robusto from 00 after dinner.


Mmmm! love those tapas!!!
and the Monte, Life is sweet fredster...


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey other Jerry  Those Party Presidentes are good, hope you like 'em man.
> 
> Haven't talked to you in awhile... how you been?


Working my arse off Dustin!!!!! Been working 14-16 hour days the last 16 days trying to finish a project. Took off work after 8hrs today for a family function but still didn't get a chance to smoke anything though.

But I had that party pres. yesterday and wow that thing really came around the last 4 months. Had more spice then I remember and that funky kinda metal taste was gone and replaced with some of that partagas flavor we all love. Still not the complex smoke as others but very nice none the less.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah they're not talked about too much and I don't think they're given the credit they deserve. However, I like them because of their size and shape. One of my faves and in a Partagas flavor profile they can really deliver.

Had the 97 Monte Especial No. 1 last nite. As usual the cigar was exceptional. 97 was really a good year for the Especial No. 1. Smooth and creamy and just starting to get that "vintage" flavor that I like so much in the 91 Joyitas. Mmmmm good stuff. 

I'm not sure what's in store for me tonite cigar-wise, but I think I'll figure it out as we go along. Maybe someone will post a review that will inspire me 

XXX


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I guess you could say I started the day with it as it was about 3AM, but it was really a sort of, I finished the night with it...had a Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Salomon en Cedro...7 1/4 x 49 x 60...big stick, for the most part it was mild, with a toasty, buttery flavor, but due to the size of it actually gave me a bit of a buzz...helped it along with a couple of shots of Ron Zapaca Centenario 23 Anos...now my biggest decision for the moment is what to smoke today...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

So as we go along through the day and as I read posts here and there, my interest is peaking in some of the larger format cigars for tonite's smoke. I was reading the old thread by Poker about the opinions of the LLG's of recent (02) cigars all starting to taste the same.

In the thread they discuss some very yummy cigars from SLR Churchills to H.Upmann Sir Winston's. This got me thinking about my own experiences with Habanos and how I'm beginning to be able to recognize certain aspects of specific brands such as Bolivar, Monte, Hoyo, and SLR. You know its fun when you look back on some of the threads from the elders and learn much. That's why I love this site so. Tonite I'm thinking about busting out some larger size cigars and comparing them to one another. I recently smoked an H.Upmann Sir Winston so that flavor is still prevalent in my mind.

So any recommendations for some larger sizes I should smoke tonite?
RyJ Churchills?
SLR Churchills?
HDM DC's?
Boli CG's?
VR DA?


----------



## ge0rge (Jan 26, 2006)

i smoke punch rs no 11 from 01. sweet.......i think on of the best corona gorda


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I smoked an '01 SLR Church a couple weeks ago and really enjoyed the cigar. I don't smoke too many DC/Churchill type cigars because of time constraints but when I do, I make sure I'm going to enjoy it.

Thinking I might make some time tonight to smoke something like a DC or Churchill again tonight. I have a VRDA single that's been calling my name to try out (never had one before). We'll just have to see...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sean, do it man! I'm a big fan of those VR DA's. Great flavor and a good size. I find myself smoking more and more large format cigars lately and I think its just because of the relaxation factor.

Those SLR Churchills are yummy!!!


----------



## jivedaddy (Jan 18, 2006)

smoked a Partagas PC last night-still needs a little more aging time!!


----------



## ge0rge (Jan 26, 2006)

smoked a hoyo epic 2 fresh nice but it needs aging. Very tasty though...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice smoke Ge0rge, I'm a fan of the Epi 2's. Great flavors and a good size as well. Try the Epicure 1's as well for more of that classic Hoyo flavor.

Didn't smoke anything last nite, it was busy. However tonite I think its going to be an H.Upmann Sir Winston from 99


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Last night was a good cigar night.

I started off with a Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No. 1 ('98), followed by a Partagas Lusitania ('05), and ended with a Jose L. Piedra Cazadore. The No. 1 was the best cigar I've had in quite a while--perfect construction, beautiful draw, rich, spicy, aromatic, just classic Partagas.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Don't know what it is I'm smoking this morning!? It's an unbanded cello wrapped little PC that was gifted a while back by TxMatt. Sent 2 of them, so we shall see. I'll make some notes and try to do a blind review.


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

98 Punch Punch about to get fired up outside for a lunch time smoke!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I smoked a Boli PC from OCT 05 too bad the darn thing was plugged and had to get rid of it a little over halfway thru,but was still tasty just tight as heck.

Then I smoked a Diplo #4 from NOV 02. Wow, what a smoke, plenty of smoke, lots flavor, smooth, and a slight buzz. What a great smoke. I definately recomend anyone with any Diplo 4's from 02, smoke one.

CBF:w


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> I smoked a Boli PC from OCT 05 too bad the darn thing was plugged I had the same prob with a dress box from 05 I got too tight


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero and it was incredible. It's been a while since I have seen oodles of smoke from a stick like I did tonight from that baby. Running out of air trying to push it all out.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero and it was incredible. It's been a while since I have seen oodles of smoke from a stick like I did tonight from that baby. Running out of air trying to push it all out.


I really like those. Reminds me I need to pick some up. Thanks, Cambug


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Haven't figured out what I'm smoking today yet, however last night I had a Partagas Spanish Rosado San Agustin and a Partagas Ltd. Reserve Decadas No. III...both very tasty cigars...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Herfzilla said:


> 98 Punch Punch about to get fired up outside for a lunch time smoke!


if those are from the same cab you sold me a fiver from, those are still some of the best cigars i've ever had.


----------



## katietilley (Feb 12, 2006)

just bought, and like, partagas purtitos..


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

katietilley said:


> just bought, and like, partagas purtitos..


Katie thats a new one for me. I do like that Partagas Natural. How was it? Im assuming you bought from cousins. See we will get you off that cigarillo habit yet.  
I smoked a cohiba turo (sliver tube) gifted to me by my good friend Palm55. Wow was that terrific. About time to bust out my second movie of the night...Hide and Seek. IM thinking about a Fonseca Kadette ISOM for that one.


----------



## katietilley (Feb 12, 2006)

FpDoc77 said:


> Katie thats a new one for me. I do like that Partagas Natural. How was it? Im assuming you bought from cousins. See we will get you off that cigarillo habit yet.
> I smoked a cohiba turo (sliver tube) gifted to me by my good friend Palm55. Wow was that terrific. About time to bust out my second movie of the night...Hide and Seek. IM thinking about a Fonseca Kadette ISOM for that one.


sounds like the first movie ended early. i know you love your movies. 'hide and seek'.. whos's that??/ sounds so familiar.
ko


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

katietilley said:


> sounds like the first movie ended early. i know you love your movies. 'hide and seek'.. whos's that??/ sounds so familiar.
> ko


Deniro...great movie in the likeness of the 6th sense.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Had one of the VR Farmies Double Corona's last nite. Damn these are good and tasty! It makes me sad though, as my stock of Farmies is getting dangerously low


----------



## jivedaddy (Jan 18, 2006)

Had a Boli PC last night-very tasty!!!


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

croatan said:


> I really like those. Reminds me I need to pick some up. Thanks, Cambug


Dude, what did I say about using the term Cambug...............Then again, its better than the nickname your retarded self came up with. Then I can't believe that Ashley laughed at it.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Dude, what did I say about using the term Cambug...............Then again, its better than the nickname your retarded self came up with. Then I can't believe that Ashley laughed at it.


Which one, you mean c*mbag? 

If we still had the ability to change other user's titles, you would be so labeled right now.

By the way, there will be name tags at the upcoming Texas herf, and Croatanita has already filled yours out.


----------

